# New tricolours



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

After a long day of driving, i finally have my new tricolours!  Luckily for me, a person who had show tricolours has had to sell all of her mice, due to personal reasons. I snapped these ten up an hour after they had been advertised for sale, and also another two tricolour does who currently have litters, and another Texel Tricolour Buck who are not shown in the pictures. Please tell me your thoughts on how to improve the type of my mice or any general tips as this is my first time keeping Tricolours.

Texel Tricolour Buck









Tricolour Doe 1









Tricolour Doe 2 









Tricolour Doe 3 









Tricolour Doe 4









Tricolour Doe 5









Tricolour Doe 6









Tricolour Doe 7









Tricolour Doe 8









Thanks, Tom


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

i love them all!!!


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, i really hit the jackpot with these


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats on a great find!!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice mice Tom


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning


----------

